# Sergeant Charles Mitchum



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Charles Kerry Mitchum*
Loxley Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Monday, January 26, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 57

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* 1/26/2015

*Weapon:* Not available

*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Kerry Mitchum was killed in a single vehicle crash on Oak Lane, near Highway 59, in Stapleton.

He was en route to the Baldwin County Sheriff's Office firing range at approximately 3:00 pm when his department vehicle left the roadway and struck a tree. He was flown the University of South Alabama Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

Sergeant Mitchum










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Chip Cason
Loxley Police Department
2139 E Relham Avenue
Loxley, AL 36551

Phone: (251) 964-6000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22354-sergeant-charles-kerry-mitchum#ixzz3Q3hzxmAl


----------

